

Song of GitHub - goddabuzz
http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/

======
ajacksified
Author here. Thanks for the wonderful comments! I also fixed the https issues.

This was really taken to the next level thanks to a couple of pull requests
from some really talented developers; rpflorence, phuu, and everyone else with
issues and pull requests. This is what makes open source so cool.
<https://github.com/ajacksified/song-of-github/contributors>

Also, Midi.js is really fun to play with. <http://mudcu.be/midi-js/>

Obligatory song link: <http://song-of-
github.herokuapp.com/?username=ajacksified>

------
RyanMcGreal
A lament: <https://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/?username=aaronsw>

How fitting that it ends on a discordant note.

~~~
Mahn
Doesn't seem to work anymore, I guess the autor removed it?

~~~
glitchdout
It works if you use http instead of https. I don't know why RyanMcGreal linked
it that way. jQuery isn't getting loaded over https so that's why it's not
working.

Here's the correct link: <http://song-of-
github.herokuapp.com/?username=aaronsw>

~~~
JBerlinsky
Pull request is in: <https://github.com/ajacksified/song-of-github/pull/8>

~~~
glitchdout
This is only my second post so I don't know if this goes against the community
guidelines but...

Hell yeah!, I love open source!

------
leftnode
This is great, I love small hacks like these!

I would love to be able to authorize it with my Github account so it can read
my contributions to my private repository. All around great work.

~~~
ajacksified
Great idea; I've heard it a few times. I actually built this against an
undocumented API call; if you watch the network tab when you open up GitHub,
it makes an ajax request for JSON. I replicated that request with https.get on
the server, then dump that json out on the page (to get around CORS problems.)

I think they're using sessions to determine if you're logged in /
authenticated; so I'd need to either see if I can just pass in an oauth token
and see what happens, wait for them to build an API around it, or just do the
work of combing the repositories and build the data manually.

------
sunils34
The song of linux. <http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/?username=torvalds>

------
deanclatworthy
The song of bootstrap: <http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/?username=mdo>

Very nice :)

~~~
xentronium
<http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/?username=michaelklishin> another good
one

------
charonn0
Melancholy; melodic but listless; in turns sporadic and frenetic; all too
brief, and all too incomplete.

<http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/?username=charonn0>

------
Mahn
<http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/?username=antirez> <\- best one I heard
so far :-) this thing is fun.

------
Mahn
Also, it's just me or does MIDI.js have the potential to lead the renaissance
of midi music on the internet? I had almost forgotten midi files existed if it
weren't for this lib.

~~~
pavel_lishin
It's going to lead to someone writing a MIDIBlock extension for Chrome, which
I will happily install alongside FlashBlock and AdBlock.

------
irok
TJ's song <http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/?username=visionmedia>

~~~
afshinmeh
LOL!

------
wyuenho
I like how mind sounds. Sounds like a lone explorer searching for programming
nirvana for a year, got disappointed for a little bit, and then eventually
rediscovered the joy of programming again.

<http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/?username=wyuenho>

This is really really nicely done. Thanks for this. This made my day.

------
fmax30
Woah , the music generated is beautiful looks like some sort of computational
creativity. Trovalds's song is depressing , <http://song-of-
github.herokuapp.com/?username=torvalds>

------
burkemw3
My public github is pretty sad, so I wired this up for GitHub Enterprise
(<https://github.com/burkemw3/song-of-github>) and like my song much better
now.

------
cpfohl
Mine was disappointing, but here's a pretty one:

<http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/?username=jashkenas>

------
chinchang
Awesome stuff man! mine is very boring: <http://song-of-
github.herokuapp.com/?username=chinchang> :P

------
DanKnox
Best one yet by far... <http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/?username=sferik>

------
damncabbage
This is pretty good: <http://song-of-github.herokuapp.com/?username=radar>

------
seleucia
Congratulations, Just a musician can think that :)

------
joeblau
LOL, my song is the saddest song I've ever heard. It sounds like the score to
a point a play where the protagonist loses everything.

------
basicallydan
This is absolutely brilliant, well done.

------
sdoering
Great idea, great thing to have fun with. And a great motivation, to
contribute more in the future... ;-)

------
varunrau
I love it. So simple. So creative!

------
yayitswei
Great idea! Try using a pentatonic scale, or sharp the 4th (F) to avoid some
dissonance.

~~~
ajacksified
Oh, good idea. I may add in the ability to select scale (or select it based on
frequency of contributions / username checksum or something).

------
whage
This is the best thing I've seen on the web in 2013 so far. Amazing amazing
job

------
deanclatworthy
I would suggest that for those people who don't contribute quite as often as
big contributors, to change the pace inbetween large gaps so the song isn't
just a note followed by 30s of nothing. But this is great!

~~~
xentronium
This is not a bug! Contribute more! :)

~~~
entropy_
At least the gap at the beginning should be shortened. As that's not something
you have any control over now.

------
josebalius
It doesn't seem to work on chrome canary in OSX Lion.

------
murftown
Nice, some MIDI.js magic! I like.

------
afshinmeh
What a cool idea, awesome!

------
lpinca
Cool idea!

